# New p trap



## Corne (May 3, 2016)

This is something I came a cross you never heed to drop the trap to clear the drain just take the cap off and it UPC approved


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Picture didn't come through, you need to post them again or an introduction


----------



## Corne (May 3, 2016)

Here it is


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Still didn't come through, please post again


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Ya, just blank shots coming through on my end also, try again.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

How can we buy them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I heard those are known to the state of California to cause cancer.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What are you guys looking at? Can you repost the pics?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

One of those new traps with a AAV in them... unscrew it and cable through there.


----------



## Corne (May 3, 2016)

Again


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Can't see pics? Please repost


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm dying to see these photos-and post an intro


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Blank shots here. What am I missing?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Came through black and white and very pixelated. Check your setting on your end.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Yup. Still nothing shows up, try again


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Both sets of pics showing up on my phone.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Photos won't come through until he posts an intro haha


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

All I'm seeing on my end is extremely offensive....


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

wharfrat said:


> Blank shots here. What am I missing?


Kids


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Michaelcookplum said:


> How can we buy them?
> 
> A Drain Cleaners Dream!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHEPLMBR70 (Feb 25, 2016)

Looks as if the tailpiece would get in the way and make me rip it apart and throw it against the wall.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

89plumbum said:


> kids


lmao!!!!!


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

SHEPLMBR70 said:


> Looks as if the tailpiece would get in the way and make me rip it apart and throw it against the wall.


Gee, you're an angry elf, aren't you?


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey, at least the return 90 is heavier gauge than tubular stuff. That way, when ya scrap it, it has a little weight.


----------



## SHEPLMBR70 (Feb 25, 2016)

mccmech said:


> Gee, you're an angry elf, aren't you?


:whistling2:


----------



## Corne (May 3, 2016)

Last time


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Corne said:


> Last time


http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/
Corne, we're messing with you. Just a little rookie hazing, hit the link and introduce yourself. This site requires an intro before making a post.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Whatever it is... it still causes cancer in California.


----------

